

Ask HN: Books for Software Developers on Electronic Circuit Design - QuantumDoja

Hey Everyone!<p>I've been in Software Development for over a decade but I've always had a place in my heart wanting to design simple electronic circuits.<p>Are there any books that you could recommend me in getting started with taking my programming knowledge and transferring it into some resistors, LED's &#38; 555 Timers, if that's possible.<p>Thanks<p>Chris
======
ekm2
MITx's "Circuits and Electronics" class might be a nice place to start.

~~~
QuantumDoja
Cool, thanks for that!

